# The Witcher 2 Questproblem



## stawacz (1. Juni 2011)

hallöchen,,ich hänge grad in der quest"der blutfluch"fest,an der stelle wo ich könig hänselt an der hinrichtungsstelle von dieser sabrina derigieren muss....


die richtige reihenfolge wär super


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juni 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hallöchen,,ich hänge grad in der quest"der blutfluch"fest,an der stelle wo ich könig hänselt an der hinrichtungsstelle von dieser sabrina derigieren muss....
> 
> 
> die richtige reihenfolge wär super


Du hast echt Probleme mit diesem leichten Rätsel?   
Okay, das hilft Dir nicht weiter, aber vielleicht das:

Von Detmold hast Du einige Zeit vorher ein Buch erhalten, in dem das Pentagramm, das gezeichnet werden muss, richtig dargestellt ist. 
Davon abgesehen kannst Du Geralt den entsprechenden Punkt vorher markieren lassen, so dass es etwas einfacher ist, sich zu orientieren.

Zur Not kannst Du immer noch mit "Trial and Error" arbeiten, wenn's richtig ist, läuft Henselt ja los und streut...


----------



## OneEyed (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch 2 Questprobleme:

1. Beim Kayran im ersten Abschnitt, wurde mir aufgetragen "Schattenbeinwurz" (oder so ähnlich) zu finden. Ich weis auch wo ich den finden kann - unter den Elfenruinen. Ich sehe ihn sogar. Nur kann ich nicht durch das Loch in der Wand springen und wüsste nicht, wie ich da sonst hinkommen soll. Muss ich da erst irgendwas triggern oder ist das verbuggt?


2. Die Nekker-Quest: Ich soll nun 4 Nekker-Nester zerstören. Schonmal fein, dass man die quasi nur per Zufall findet. Wenn ich aber nun Linksklicke wenn "Nest zerstören" aufpoppt (Schönen dank übrigens für die beschissenste Steuerung ever in einem Rollenspiel - seit Witcher 1) sagt mir Geralt nur, dass er die Dinger in die Luft jagen muss. Nur wie? Ich hab mir extra die verschiedensten Bomben gebaut, aber er macht nichts auf den Linksklick hin (außer den gleichen Satz immer wieder zu wiederholen) Es hat auch nicht geholfen die Bombe manuell auf ein Nest zu werfen.



Langsam nervt mich das Spiel ja gehörig. Ich hab nichts dagegen, ein bisschen Rätseln zu müssen, aber ich steh irgendwie gefühlt zu 50% der Zeit im Dunkeln ohne, dass ich irgendwo anhaltspunkte hätte, was ich nun genau tun muss. Dazu kommt noch die, wie schon erwähnt, hirnrissig fummelige Steuerung bei der Interaktion mit Dingen und NPCs....und warum muss ich eigentlich bei jedem Stein, auf den ich klettern will, erst mal den kleinen Platz finden, an dem ich Linksklicken darf, damit Geralt auf den Stein hüpft (in einer elend langen Animation) anstatt einfach ranlaufen zu können und die Aktion automatisch zu triggern?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2011)

1. hast Du mal drumherum geschaurt, ob Du vlt. erst irgendwo raufklettern musst, um dann wiederum runterzuklettern oder so?

2. Bomben wirfst Du mit einer Extra-Taste - hast Du das versucht? Die Bomben kommen im Inventar in ein Schnellzugriffsfenster, und dafür gibt es dann eine Taste. Weiß grad nicht, welche, vlt. schau mal vor Spielbeginn bei der Tastenbelegung nach. Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht ^^  vlt. musst Du auch einfach nur einen Feuerzauber anwenden?


----------



## OneEyed (10. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt - kein Trigger  zum Hoch oder Runterspringen in den Elfenruinen und Bomben/Zaubern hilft auch nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2011)

Hast Du bei youtube oder so mal nach nem Walkthrough für diese Quest geschaut? Ich selber bin noch nicht so weit, ich bin erst da, wo ich zu dem gestrandeten Schiff (oder so ähnlich) gehen soll, um dort eine Probe des Kayran zu suchen, und hab grad erst Merigold getroffen, um dann in den Sumpf oder so runterzusteigen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juni 2011)

OneEyed schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - kein Trigger  zum Hoch oder Runterspringen in den Elfenruinen und Bomben/Zaubern hilft auch nichts.


Das klingt eher wie ein Bug, obwohl dir das Symbol ja eingeblendet wird. 
Die Bombe heißt Kartätsche und ich glaube, das Muster findest du beim Händler auf dem Marktplatz. Dann müsste Geralt sie werfen, sobald du beim Einblenden des Symbols linksklickst.

Wegen des Triggers: manchmal ist es ja wirklich etwas komplizierter, wegen der Kameraperspektive. Vielleicht stand Geralt zu nahe an der Kante? Sonst wäre es ein Bug.

Ah und zu dem Schattenbeinwurz: ich glaube, du bist an der falschen Stelle. Das Loch in der Wand, das du wahrscheinlich meinst, führt zu dem Brunnen unter den Ruinen, der aber erst zugänglich wird, wenn das Hauptquest weiter geht. Gab es nicht auch einen Zugang unter dem Wasserfall? Da ist eine Nekkerhöhle und dort war die Pflanze, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ist schon etwas her.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2011)

Also, wegen des Schattenwurz: man kommt an der Ruine an, dann ist dort ein Wasserfall. Da geht man einfach durch, es folgt ein Höhlensystem, wo man einiger Nekker erledigen muss. An einer Stelle muss man auch eine Stufe überklettern. In der letzten "Kammer" so eher "links oben" auf der Karte ist dann ein großer Nekker, ein "Leichen..."-irgendwas. Wenn Du den besiegt hast: der Schattenwurz "hängt" dort einfach an der Wand, da ist keine Kammer oder ein "Durchgang" oder so. Wenn man davor steht, ist das wie beim normalen Kräutersammeln: Symbol zu aufnehmen erscheint, linke Maustaste, fertig. Wenn das nicht klappt, ist das ein Bug ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juni 2011)

Und die Kartätsche- Bomben hat nicht der Händler am Markt, sondern Cedric.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2011)

Jo, das hab ich auch gemerkt bzw. dachte "naja, wenn der auch welche hat, brauch ich die nicht mehr woanders zu kaufen"   btw: da gibt es eine Nebenquest am Markt mit diesen spinnenartigen Wesen, deren Nester man zerstören soll - dummerweise wird aber auf der Map nicht angezeigt, wo die sind - kann man sich das irgendwie anzeigen lassen, also skann man jemanden fragen, der dann einem den Weg markiert oder so?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (13. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...kann man sich das irgendwie anzeigen lassen, also skann man jemanden fragen, der dann einem den Weg markiert oder so?


Nein. 



Spoiler



Aber die Kokons der Endrega sind leicht zu finden, da sich beide Gruppen direkt an Wegen befinden, die auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind: westliches und nordöstliches Ende des Nekkar-Gebietes/Moores (schraffiertes Gelände südöstlich der Stadt).


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2011)

Begegnet bin ich den Viechern schonmal, hab aber keine Cocons entdeckt... bzw. da ich noch ein bisschen zu schwach war, bin ich lieber abgehauen, als ich nach 2 gekillten Endregnien (?) kaum mehr Hitpoint hatte und noch zwei Nekker dazukamen...    dann such ich da einfach mal.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juni 2011)

Die Endrigaden fand ich dieses Mal deutlich fieser, als beim ersten Durchspielen. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass deren Population gestiegen ist, da ich teilweise mit fünf dieser Viecher auf einmal zu tun hatte. Dafür waren die Nekker unproblematischer.   

Die Königinnen sind ebenfalls nicht ohne, sofern man ihnen nicht sofort in den Rücken fallen kann.


----------

